# How many times have YOU read the lord of the rings?



## Novorod (Mar 21, 2002)

Im jus wundrin, i only read it once but i plan on re-reading it. Please do not lie just so people will think highly of you! That is not an honorable thing to do...


----------



## Kit Baggins (Mar 21, 2002)

As Thain of the Shire, I'm very honourable  , so I can truthfuly say I've read LOTR about 5 times.

~Kit 

btw, welcome to the forum


----------



## UngattTrunn475 (Mar 21, 2002)

Only once. =\


----------



## Merlin (Mar 21, 2002)

Once. But I am DYING to read it again. I just have no time with school


----------



## Legolam (Mar 21, 2002)

I used to keep count, but I lost count at 13, and I've read it a few more times since then. So I guess I win so far!

*Legolam throws out the challenge!*


----------



## Lantarion (Mar 21, 2002)

Well done! I've only read it 10 times (only since last week), but then again I'm sure you are older than I, Legolam (I'm 14, soon to be 15).


----------



## christof (Mar 21, 2002)

I've just read it for a third time, so I'm still low down, but I'm getting there.


----------



## Greenwood (Mar 21, 2002)

20+ (I have lost count), but I first read it in the early 1960's so I have a headstart on a lot of you.


----------



## Rangerdave (Mar 21, 2002)

Lost in the recesses of time.

I would off hand say at least once a year since 1972.
You can do the math if you so choose, I refrain from that kind of thing.

I got my degree in histroy so I could avoid math.
RD


----------



## Novorod (Mar 21, 2002)

*Now i know that some of you are thruthful....*

Now i did not place this thread here for people to brag, i just want to know how much the average person read the books. Now some or all of you may be lieing and some or all of you may be telling the truth as welll....... but i dont want people getting into a ****ing contest...


----------



## zeuqirne (Mar 21, 2002)

ok fine! i'll not lie... i read the book twice but im still planning to read it again this vacation since i don't have anything to do at home.....


----------



## Novorod (Mar 21, 2002)

*sry bout that*

oh and by **** i meant pi$$ not the f--- word lol


----------



## zeuqirne (Mar 21, 2002)

i take the challenge legolam!


----------



## Niniel (Mar 22, 2002)

I've read it about four times from beginning to end, and of course I re-read my favourite parts a lot more often.


----------



## chrysophalax (Mar 22, 2002)

I'm with Greenwood, 20+..


----------



## Samwise (Mar 27, 2002)

Two time with the LOTR, probably three with all the partsw i've re-read. Twice with the hobbit and i'm currently reading the silmarillion. I only read it the first time last year but plan to read it a few more times.


----------



## Khamul (Mar 27, 2002)

I have read the trilogy 4 times.


----------



## Beleg Strongbow (Mar 27, 2002)

more then 25+


----------



## Varda (Mar 27, 2002)

I have read the hobbit, LotR, and the sil twice. I always read them in that order and I plan to read them many more times.


----------



## Lindir (Mar 28, 2002)

30-40, and counting.


----------



## Strider97 (Mar 28, 2002)

Not enough times-

Between ages of 14-25= 20+

Between 26-45= At least once a year

Past two years= 3-4 times

Mostly now I read chapters, books (1-6)or events I want to recall and revisit.

I see, feel or think something new or different everytime.
This forum will give you a complete new perspective.


----------



## ssgrif (Mar 28, 2002)

Well, no high numbers from me, I've only read:

1 x The Hobbit
2 x The Lord of the Rings
About to read The Silmarillion

I think thats the preferred route to take when reading JRRT books. I'm hoping one day to get into the 12 volumes of THME


----------

